# Ms Too Too- freed of pain from Glacoma



## islandgalpal (Dec 2, 2006)

Ms Too Too had her eye removed yesterday morning, my Vet was surprised that the ulcer, which protruded her pupil had escalated so fast, had I waited another day, her eye would have burst pushing the eye out. She told me @ 11:30am that she would give her a shot, in 10 minutes for pain that would stay in her system 2-4 days, with the first few days being critical. I can pick her up after work. But it bothered me she was slow to come out of the sedation, I’m always afraid of over sedation with me also. During this time I didn’t know her heart was racing, and before they could give her an IV, Dr Ames calls @ 1:12pm to apologize they couldn’t save her. Our last weekend together, we were so in tune with one another. 
A coworker drove me to get her. I held her on her little cushion on the way back to the office; she was still warm, soft, and peaceful but above all freed from any pain. I laid her down on our office property. I know in my heart she is happy, finally able to be outside running with all her buddies. ;*) Ms Too Too was such a wonderful companion and thankful God picked me. I know there will be a day I’ll be able to kiss her head hello. Those 8 yrs & 5 days was to short. But boy o boy did we have a bunch of fun, laughing, good times.
I haven’t decided to keep Oh Goody, but I’m fattening her up like she should be. I just don’t think I can through this again. How am I doing ??…my heart feels like it's breaking. I miss her beyond words. No one told me about this part. 
Thanks for all being there for me.
Sincere Regards,
Ms Bob


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry.  

I think Oh Goody could help you through this. Your taking her in did nothing to trigger anything, something you mentioned you feared. I think you could use your "_live cartoon_" right now. You opened your heart to her when you took her in, I hope you let her stay there. But that's a decision only you can make. 

You will always love Ms. Too Too and keeping Oh Goody will take nothing from that. You gave her such a wonderful life and took very good care of her, making decisions with her happiness in mind.

I know your heart is breaking right now, and nothing anyone says can help, only time. I'm very sorry for your pain.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh Ms Bob...I'm so sorry to hear this. It's such a difficult thing to go through. But I know just by reading your posts, that you gave Ms Too Too a wonderful life, made her feel totally loved and did everything possible for her. I know she was too young....

I believe that things happen for a reason...and I think that Oh Goody came into your life when she did to help you deal with your impending loss. She is a gift to help you heal. 

No matter how much pain is involved with losing them, I would rather deal with it than to never have had their love to begin with. This poem helped me a lot when I lost Callie this past summer....

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11824


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My heart goes out to you, Ms. Bob. I have lost two pets in the last two years, and I know the pain you have. Like you, however, I feel confident that I will hold these dear animals in my arms again, and until that time God has them surrounded with the light of His love. I pray that He eases your pain. I believe He might have sent Oh Goody to you. The two of you need love right now, and your heart is capable of expanding to receive and give an infinite amount of love. God bless and comfort you. The pain will ease, but the tears must also come. Peace.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Ms Too Too  I was so hopeful for you that she would improve. What a terrible shock for you  

Please know that you have support here. Many of us understand what you're going through. I just lost one of my babies last week  It hurts so much.

RIP Ms Too Too, and hugs to you, Ms. Bob.


----------



## islandgalpal (Dec 2, 2006)

*Blue Xmas w/out Ms Too Too*

























Thanks so much. 
The last thing I asked our Vet was, “Are you married?” She said yes. I said well “This is my marriage.” Everyone knows I’ve said many times that I would be happy to live as long as Ms Too Too. She is the one that kept me grounded. She was my driving force; it was the only way I would be sure she was taken care of like she deserves to be. Then again I had made arrangements where she would never spend one night away from our home. But this…this sudden lost of her had no preparation. I’m on the edge not knowing to jump back or jump off. It’s so not me not knowing how to go forward, feeling like I’m in a vise grip s l o w l y being crushed. But as in the past I will at least try “to pick myself up.” Only time will tell. 
Thanks once more from my heart to everyone; just knowing you all understand my pain; that I am indeed “normal,” was like a much-needed hug. 
If I didn’t post the pictures correctly, they are in the photo gallery to make you smile as they do my heart. How I love my girl in the fur coat…Ms Too Too!
Sincerely,
Ms Bob


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I love the picture of Ms. Too Too giving you a kiss! :luv 

And Oh Goody is soooo sweet. I think she'll help you through this painful time. 

And we're all here for you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a gift they are! OF course, we have them for only a little while, but oh, what they add to our live! Many blessings. I hope many other kitties can depend on you for loving care, as Ms Too Too did.


----------



## islandgalpal (Dec 2, 2006)

*Just need to talk about her...*

It’s been such a difficult week w/out Ms Too Too. I’ve never mind being alone but this is the first time I feel lonely. I’m not sleeping much and have had no appetite. I truly believed she would outlive me. How can I have this emotional turmoil but yet feel contented she is happy and comfortable without me? I didn’t mean to depend just on her for my happiness. I sure do miss her. And my feeling is still neutral to keep Oh Goody. Thanks for listening. 
One thing for sure - she would go along with it to make me laugh.

















Oh Goody


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry you've had such a difficult week, it must be so hard. It makes me look at Cinderella and wonder what I would do. She* is *my happiness.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

It is very sad to lose your little buddy, still real sad sometimes when I think of mine, though other times, like you I am very happy to have had the good times too. Sound to me like you've been very good to Ms. Too Too, and though it's heartbreaking to think you could lose another, the value you'd bring to the life of another would be priceless.


----------

